# Simulate “4 pushes” of dome override (to disable auto headlights + DRL)



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

I’ve asked this in some truck forums without luck; some of you guys seem pretty knowledgeable, so I’ll give it a shot:

I know I can bypass the light sensor to disable to the auto headlights. But, I’m wondering if there’s any way to simulate pushing the dome override switch 4 times to turn off both the auto headlights and the DRLs. I’m tired of doing this manually every time on my 2002 1500.

I imagine this is a BCM function. Any thoughts about this? 

Is there a wiring diagram available online anywhere that might help? 

Thanks


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

how about pull drl fuse and then just turn light switch to off?


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

check the manual might have one of those deals where you can shut them off by tapping the brake 2 times clicking the key off and on and running around the truck. (like turning off the change engine oil light)


----------



## zztarg (Dec 28, 2008)

t.i.b;722319 said:


> check the manual might have one of those deals where you can shut them off by tapping the brake 2 times clicking the key off and on and running around the truck. (like turning off the change engine oil light)


Hmmm. Thought you had to run around it twice


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

ghlkal;722128 said:


> I've asked this in some truck forums without luck; some of you guys seem pretty knowledgeable, so I'll give it a shot:
> 
> I know I can bypass the light sensor to disable to the auto headlights. But, I'm wondering if there's any way to simulate pushing the dome override switch 4 times to turn off both the auto headlights and the DRLs. I'm tired of doing this manually every time on my 2002 1500.
> 
> ...


I have a 2007 Chevy 1 ton and I wanted to disable the auto headlights. I checked the manual and it said it was not possible to override.

How were you able to override yours? Is it by pushing the dome override switch 4 times?

Thanks, I'd really like to shut them off permanently.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The only problem is you have to do the dome light button trick everytime you start the truck as far as I know. That's atleast what I do with mine. The auto headlights are great at night, but at dusk and other situations I like to have just my parking lights on.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

I beleive in 2003 they replaced the switch so you can turn off the auto headlights by turning the light switch to the left.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

On my 2002 you can disable the autoheadlights by pushing the dome override switch 4 times prior to starting. That's a PITA to do every time.

Other folks have replaced the light sensor in the dash with a resistor, but I was looking for an easier way in the winter (don't want to spend a few hours taking the dash apart to get at the sensor).

It is possible to disable the DRLs by pulling a fuse.

I wish there was a good, permanent override for the autoheadlights.

Thanks for the feedback so far ...


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

This may not be the best solution but... If you depress the emergency brake pedal slightly, just enough so the light on the dash comes on, this will turn off the DRL's. Now your lights are off, but you've got the red light on the dash to look at.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think if you pull the DRL fuse, you will disable just he DRL and not the auto headlights. I've just learned to live with it.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I had a 02 s10 and to override the lights I had to start it with the parking brake applied.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ghlkal;722128 said:


> I've asked this in some truck forums without luck; some of you guys seem pretty knowledgeable, so I'll give it a shot:
> 
> I know I can bypass the light sensor to disable to the auto headlights. But, I'm wondering if there's any way to simulate pushing the dome override switch 4 times to turn off both the auto headlights and the DRLs. I'm tired of doing this manually every time on my 2002 1500.
> 
> ...


No way to disable them only when you want...other than via the dome override button as you already know since they're functioned by the BCM. The dome override is just a BCM input...no other way to manipulate that without driver input.

But if you want to permanently disable them with the resistor method that your aware of you can do it right at the BCM, no need to remove the dash pad to work with the light sensor. Just pop the instrument surround off and pull the driver side hush panel down. The BCM and all it's connectors and related wiring will be right there. :salute:


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

B&B;724558 said:


> Just pop the instrument surround off and pull the driver side hush panel down. The BCM and all it's connectors and related wiring will be right there. :salute:


Good point B&B. I could just jumper a resistor between the two BCM connectors, but ... which two?  Does anybody have a wiring diagram of the BCM connectors with inputs labeled?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ghlkal;725698 said:


> Good point B&B. I could just jumper a resistor between the two BCM connectors, but ... which two?  Does anybody have a wiring diagram of the BCM connectors with inputs labeled?


The white (pin # A6) and gray (in pin # A4) wires in the C3 connector at the BCM is where you need the resistor.

Make sure your in the C3 connector..as the C1 and C2 will also have similar color wires. The C3 connector plug will be the purple one.

Note: These color codes and locations are for the '99-'02 trucks. '03-up the wire colors and locations are different but the mod can be employed on those as well.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks B&B :salute:

That's exactly what I needed.


----------

